# 7am Meetings



## Titleistguy (Aug 13, 2020)

People that set up meetings for 7am .... stop it.


----------



## User1 (Aug 13, 2020)

but you prove that you get in early by doing this. how else will people who come in at 8 know that i was there by 645?


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 13, 2020)

My husband (not in the engineering industry) had a 6 am meeting last week, so yeah! I say f it to any meeting before 9 am. Well, at least, I do in my head.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 13, 2020)

I'd rather have a 7am meeting than one at 11PM. I've had a few "mandatory" meetings scheduled while I was on the other side of the date line. No way in hell was I getting up at 2AM to attend a meeting, especially during my limited weekends; needless to say, I skipped those.

Having jobs running in different time zones can be interesting. I've had contractors call me while I'm eating dinner, or after I've gone to bed several times. Thankfully I have DND setup so the phone doesn't ring after a certain time every day and they got called back the next afternoon (their morning).


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 13, 2020)

When we started working from home, people started scheduling meetings at 8am. Not as early as 7am, but still too early for me. Then more meetings were scheduled, and eventually my entire morning was meetings (this is for a guy that generally didn't have but 1-2 meetings a week before working from home). I then blocked my my calendar from 7am-1pm so people couldn't schedule me for meetings. It worked for a while, then it backfired when people started scheduling meetings at 4pm and 5pm (my work day ends at 4pm). Then I blocked that off. Now I'm free for meetings starting between 1pm and 3pm.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 13, 2020)

The use of teams / zooms has stacked all meetings on top of each other - it’s kind of crazy... back in the office is worse because you cant skip to your own personal bathroom in the 1 min break between meetings...

And it Defin sucks when you have people in different time zones...


----------



## Titleistguy (Aug 13, 2020)

Don't even get me started lol... My outlook calander looks like a full tetris board.  

If the 7am meeting isn't with my direct leadership or some other big wig then the best theyre getting is tentative from me.  

Other Titleistguy meeting rules.... If the meeting has more than 10 people in it... Not going, I'll wait for the mass email with minutes and 17 reply all responses to that.  

If I'm not the meeting organizer then it's likely a tentative or decline as a reply.  

This week I had 39 meetings on my schedule meaning at any given hour I had at least 2 to 4 conflicts.

So just had the mid year review with the boss and my big complaint was that despite the things above I still get conflicts where I have to be in two spots at once and whichever meeting I don't go to I then get nastygrams from the project manager, fabricator, general contractor or whoever... It's getting unsustainable.. Bc a lot of these meetings are clearly just space claims on your calander and in a non covid world most of these meetings are just quick 10 to 20 min side bars, face to face, that are 100x more effective.  

Anyways, got the news that the earliest were going back to the office is November and my leadership basically said see you in January... Bc the other bs thing is that we get dinged on our end of year review if we don't use all our vacation (they want us well rested)... Umm OK.  So come November I'll have to burn 4 weeks between then and mid December... Which sounds nice but really isn't bc the work still needs to get done so I'll be on vacation at the office.... Sigh. 

Rant over.


----------



## Titleistguy (Aug 13, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> but you prove that you get in early by doing this. how else will people who come in at 8 know that i was there by 645?


I know exactly who you're talking about... Every office has the... "email blast everyone at 1030p on Saturday guy".. .  Ugh.


----------



## Titleistguy (Aug 13, 2020)

blybrook PE said:


> I'd rather have a 7am meeting than one at 11PM. I've had a few "mandatory" meetings scheduled while I was on the other side of the date line. No way in hell was I getting up at 2AM to attend a meeting, especially during my limited weekends; needless to say, I skipped those.
> 
> Having jobs running in different time zones can be interesting. I've had contractors call me while I'm eating dinner, or after I've gone to bed several times. Thankfully I have DND setup so the phone doesn't ring after a certain time every day and they got called back the next afternoon (their morning).


I actually would rather have the 11p.  I have weekly mtgs with a Korean partner and they're at 830p on Tuesday and Thursdays... Which I have to miss the Tuesday bc of SE review, and the Thursday one (just ending) sucks... But not as much as the 7a.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 14, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> you cant skip to your own personal bathroom in the 1 min break between meetings...


Um, take the laptop into the bathroom with you. You can multitask!!


----------



## User1 (Aug 14, 2020)

I've thought about scheduling emails to send at random ass times just to confuse people.


----------



## txjennah PE (Aug 14, 2020)

That's rough. I'm on EST, and I've definitely had meetings where coworkers in California were expected to call in at 7 am PT.


----------



## Titleistguy (Aug 15, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> That's rough. I'm on EST, and I've definitely had meetings were coworkers in California were expected to call in at 7 am PT.


Ooooooh man.  That's a hard no.


----------



## organix (Aug 15, 2020)

Haha, two things...

A 7 am meeting is not acceptable.  I can understand someone mistakenly doing this on the east coast and impacting someone west, but you can't do this within your same time zone. 

I see some complaints about early meetings in general (before ~9am).  I have DAILY project management meetings at 8 am... I guess I'm used to it by now, but it's always seemed excessive.


----------



## txjennah PE (Aug 15, 2020)

Titleistguy said:


> Ooooooh man.  That's a hard no.


Yeah lol I personally wouldn’t set a meeting at that time


----------



## Titleistguy (Aug 15, 2020)

organix said:


> Haha, two things...
> 
> A 7 am meeting is not acceptable.  I can understand someone mistakenly doing this on the east coast and impacting someone west, but you can't do this within your same time zone.
> 
> I see some complaints about early meetings in general (before ~9am).  I have DAILY project management meetings at 8 am... I guess I'm used to it by now, but it's always seemed excessive.


Agreed, 8a, isn't too bad, definitely not my favorite but way better than 7a.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 17, 2020)

The 6 am meeting was definitely because of time zones; I think they were meeting with some people in Asia, where it was probably like 9 or 10 at night.


----------

